# Steel Toes safe for electricians?



## Frasbee

Look for Electrical Hazard rated boots with *protective* or *safety* toed boots. These boots should be made with a non-conductive composite material.

Oh, and don't believe the myths about steel toe cutting off toes.Even in unlikely extreme chance you ever drop something so heavy on them, I think anyone would rather have their toes cut off than crushed like a tomato.


----------



## brian john

Tim Crimson said:


> Ive always worn steel toes but recently some one told me that they don't wear steel toes for safety reasons. Ive never thought of it that way but I guess a one in million chance anything could happen.


Myth Busters blew this out of the water from a crush stand point, from an electrical stand point I believe there are electric safe boots.
I have never worn steel toes.


----------



## JohnJ0906

Look for an EH rating.

http://www.redwingshoes.com/safety/

This boot, for instance, is EH rated, steel toe and all.


----------



## Adam12

brian john said:


> Myth Busters blew this out of the water from a crush stand point, from an electrical stand point I believe there are electric safe boots.
> I have never worn steel toes.


I caught that episode. 

If something heavy enough falls on your foot and cuts off your toes, you were probably going to lose them regardless.


----------



## eddy current

brian john said:


> I have never worn steel toes.


Ever? What kind of work do you do that doesn't require them :001_huh:


----------



## brian john

I have done just about every aspect of the trade, industrial ship yards helicopter plants, construction from houses to hopitals and everything in between. Worked in sewers and the White House.


----------



## eddy current

No offence Brian John but I wouldn't let anyone wearing those even wash my truck, let alone work out of it. :laughing:


----------



## captkirk

Frasbee said:


> Look for Electrical Hazard rated boots with *protective* or *safety* toed boots. These boots should be made with a non-conductive composite material.
> 
> Oh, and don't believe the myths about steel toe cutting off toes.Even in unlikely extreme chance you ever drop something so heavy on them, I think anyone would rather have their toes cut off than crushed like a tomato.


I just picked up a pair of Redwings. They have become my favorite by far. I had my last pair for over a year. Im just not a big fan of steel toed boots only because in the cold weather (even if the are insulated) the steel tip makes your feet feel like they have ice cubes on them.


----------



## Frasbee

captkirk said:


> I just picked up a pair of Redwings. They have become my favorite by far. I had my last pair for over a year. Im just not a big fan of steel toed boots only because in the cold weather (even if the are insulated) the steel tip makes your feet feel like they have ice cubes on them.












These are Converse boots are EH rated and have composite non-metallic safety toes. (And a side zipper for quick access).

Ironically, for being a desert boot, they are horrible for hot weather, the material is simply too thick, and I turned these into my winter boots. The toes on them are not like metal where they'll conduct cold to your feet, trust me on that. The soles are also EXTREMELY comfortable, it's literally like walking on air. Any soreness I felt before is completely gone.

I would recommend them for sure, though maybe in the 6'' version because they're a little too good at supporting the ankle.


----------



## captkirk

Frasbee said:


> These are Converse boots are EH rated and have composite non-metallic safety toes. (And a side zipper for quick access).
> 
> Ironically, for being a desert boot, they are horrible for hot weather, the material is simply too thick, and I turned these into my winter boots. The toes on them are not like metal where they'll conduct cold to your feet, trust me on that. The soles are also EXTREMELY comfortable, it's literally like walking on air. Any soreness I felt before is completely gone.
> 
> I would recommend them for sure, though maybe in the 6'' version because they're a little too good at supporting the ankle.


 Its about time they replaced the steel in the tip.


----------



## william1978

brian john said:


> I have never worn steel toes.


 
Me either.


----------



## Trimix-leccy

You cannot even get on a UK building site without steelies! No matter what trade


----------



## MechanicalDVR

eddy current said:


> No offence Brian John but I wouldn't let anyone wearing those even wash my truck, let alone work out of it. :laughing:


 
Whoa, I second that. Brian I think you surprised alot of guys with those fairy loafer boots.


----------



## william1978

This is what I wear but not steeltoe


----------



## Frasbee

william1978 said:


> This is what I wear but not steeltoe


A guy I used to work with had those linemen boots. Are they comfortable once you get them broken in? I enjoy the classic style, but I'm starting to favor comfortable soles, more.


----------



## william1978

Frasbee said:


> A guy I used to work with had those linemen boots. Are they comfortable once you get them broken in? I enjoy the classic style, but I'm starting to favor comfortable soles, more.


Yes they are comfortable after they get broken in. I can wear them for 16hrs and they don't bother me at all. I've had two pair and the pair I have now is about 4yrs old and still have atleast 1 to 2 yrs left in them.


----------



## electricista

This is what I wear. :laughing:


----------



## brian john

eddy current said:


> No offence Brian John but I wouldn't let anyone wearing those even wash my truck, let alone work out of it. :laughing:


In 1972 I crushed my right foot water skiing, I wear what's comftrable. 

Doesn't matter what you want. It is what my customers want and need, work I have from EC's to all Washington's major hospitals, data centers and all government agencies.

I am more than sure I can work any of you shoe bigots in the dirt knowledge wise and physically (at age 56).
When your boss HAS to hire me to bail you out I'll bring you a pair.


----------



## william1978

electricista said:


> This is what I wear. :laughing:


 Ok what do you mean?


----------



## electricista

william1978 said:


> Ok what do you mean?


Just making light of the work shoe talk. Thought the picture was funny with the extra toe that fits in the heel.


----------



## william1978

electricista said:


> Thought the picture was funny with the extra toe that fits in the heel.


 
Still not sure what your talking about.:no:


----------



## electricista

william1978 said:


> Still not sure what your talking about.:no:


I guess if I have to explain it then it probably isn't funny. I have an odd sense of humor but it's Good Humor.


----------



## fwmud

Been wearing steel toes for 20 some years. Last year I switched to the "composit" toe and shank boot. Two of these weigh less than one of my steeltoes.
Very comfortable and easy on the socks.


----------



## eddy current

brian john said:


> In 1972 I crushed my right foot water skiing, I wear what's comftrable.
> 
> *Doesn't matter what you want. It is what my customers want* and need, work I have from EC's to all Washington's major hospitals, data centers and all government agencies.
> 
> I am more than sure I can work any of you shoe bigots in the dirt knowledge wise and physically (at age 56).
> When your boss HAS to hire me to bail you out I'll bring you a pair.


It doesn't matter what the customer wants, safety is the only thing that matters. :laughing: 
Honestly, you wouldn't be let on *any* job site without the proper PPE up here in Canada. We had a guy get a ticket last week from the Ministry of Labour because his boots were worn out enough that you could see a little bit of the steel in the toe!


----------



## brian john

eddy current said:


> It doesn't matter what the customer wants, safety is the only thing that matters. :laughing:
> Honestly, you wouldn't be let on *any* job site without the proper PPE up here in Canada. We had a guy get a ticket last week from the Ministry of Labour because his boots were worn out enough that you could see a little bit of the steel in the toe!


 
Other than something falling on my toes (and in this area 1 out of 20 guys MIGHT wear steel toes) how is any other shoe safer than another. Most of this shoe safety issue is bunk. Why are work boots any safer than tennis shoes.

And for the record I have a 5 year old pair of Redwings in my truck, still look brand new. I have no issue slipping them on. BUT I am telling you in America most men spend their time looking up not down. So my shoes are never noticed.

Hell I did not even think you used electricity in Canada, I figured you were still on the NCC (National Candle Code).


----------



## ce2two

Just bought a pair of wolverine multishox 8" high boots with non-steel shank , try climbing a tower ,ladders without a shank , you will truely feel the difference trust me .....nline2long: $130.00


----------



## Greg

I'm with brian wear what is comfortable. I have to wear boots because it is company policy but the AC guys can wear tennis shoes, go figure. If I could I would wear my flip flops.


----------



## brian john

Greg said:


> If I could I would wear my flip flops.


I wear my flip flops to and from work and in the office.


----------



## bobelectric

brian john said:


> I wear my flip flops to and from work and in the office.


 Then you never get Flagged at the Court house getting Paper work? Steel toes always make me a "Suspect."


----------



## randomkiller

I always wear a work shoe/boot depending on the weather. All my boots have a safety toe cap. Doing any heavy grinding, chop sawing or welding will educate you to 6" or higher leather boots that go up into your pants avoiding hot sparks in your socks. 
I have sent two guys home in the past twelve months for wearing "crocs" to work.


----------



## pbeasley

I'm wearing a pair of these right now, and all I'm doing is surfing the internet. They're really comfy.


----------



## JohnJ0906

randomkiller said:


> I have sent two guys home in the past twelve months for wearing "crocs" to work.


I detest those things.


----------



## brian john

pbeasley said:


> I'm wearing a pair of these right now, and all I'm doing is surfing the internet. They're really comfy.


 
Now those look comfy. I might try a pair of those.



> I detest those things.[/qupte]
> 
> Generation thing, I think?


----------



## ce2two

johnj0906 said:


> i detest those things.


 men who wear crocs ? What are they bi- sparkys , i thought only women wore crocs.......


----------



## plantboy

brian john said:


> Why are work boots any safer than tennis shoes.


Do you mean conductively or with something falling on it?



brian john said:


> And for the record I have a 5 year old pair of Redwings in my truck, still look brand new. I have no issue slipping them on. BUT I am telling you in America most men spend their time looking up not down. So my shoes are never noticed.


You buy safety boots to get noticed?


----------



## captkirk

ce2two said:


> men who wear crocs ? What are they bi- sparkys , i thought only women wore crocs.......


Yea I know what you mean ........Im wearing my red wings in this pic, Does that make me more manly.........:whistling2: thats my nephew by the way.....


----------



## captkirk

brian john said:


> In 1972 I crushed my right foot water skiing, I wear what's comftrable.
> 
> Doesn't matter what you want. It is what my customers want and need, work I have from EC's to all Washington's major hospitals, data centers and all government agencies.
> 
> I am more than sure I can work any of you shoe bigots in the dirt knowledge wise and physically (at age 56).
> When your boss HAS to hire me to bail you out I'll bring you a pair.


 1972...? thats when I was born :blink: Either way your company sounds real interesting. You seem to work on a lot of cool stuff. (sigh.....some day.....


----------



## Speedy_az

*The Best EH Boots.*









Georgia Boots Mens Flex Point Protective Toe 6in Leather Work Boots G6603...This boots last me about a year and a half to two years depending on how much dirt work i do during the year. If I'm in the buildings working they might last a lot longer. I won't buy any other boots ever again. Check them out before you buy any boots. 

Here is a link: https://bootandtack.com/Scripts/prodView.asp?idProduct=262


----------



## Steel Raider

Where I work, we have to wear safety toe with metatarsal protection. Here is what I wear for the time being:
http://workingperson.com/products/2...oots:_Steel_Toe_EH_Met_Guard_Boots_40000.html
Very comfortable boot, but the metatarsal wears out the laces rather quickly. I thin I'll try something else next time.


----------



## brian john

plantboy said:


> Do you mean conductively or with something falling on it?


 Either.



> You buy safety boots to get noticed?


My point was NO ONE NOTICES my shoes.


----------

